# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Καλώς ήρθα στο club

## turtle

Oh yes ! ... χθες διαγνωστηκα με νευρική ανορεξία μετά από 7 μήνες δίαιτα ! Το γαμώτο είναι ότι μου είπαν ότι αν χάσω ακόμα τρία κιλά θα μπώ νοσοκομείο για νοσηλεία ... το άλλο είναι .. ότι εγώ θέλω να χάσω άλλα οχτώ ! Με σιγουριά και νοιώθω καλύτερα από ποτέ γιατί μπορώ να φοράω ότι θέλω κ μάλιστα στο extra small γιατί να πρέπει τώρα να γίνεται αυτό δεν θέλω να αλλάξω ... δεν θέλω να παχύνω ! Δεν θέλω να με βλέπουν σαν άρρωστη ... δεν θέλω να μιλήσω με ψυχολόγο ..θέλω μόνο να συνεχίσω να τρώω το γιαουρτάκι μου ... έτσι απλά ... και να μην ξαναπαχύνω ποτέ ...ευχαριστώ !

----------


## Anna137

Ναι αλλά με το...δε θέλω και δε θέλω...δε γίνεται δουλίτσα!

Τι ύψος και τι βάρος έχεις τώρα παρεπιπτόντως?

Να συνεχίσεις να τρως το γιαουρτάκι σου αλλα και άλλα πράγματα που δε χρειάζεται κατ ανάγκη να είναι πολύ παχυντικά. Στο λέω γιατί και εγώ πολύ παλια, απο αυστηρές δίαιτες, λιποθυμούσα στους δρόμους και απ αυτό μου μείνανε φοβίες τώρα κ άντε να τις ξεπεράσεις..
Γενικώς δε θέλει πολύ άγχος....παν μετρον άριστον!

----------


## elis

Ρε χελωνακι συνελθε μια χαρα καυλερη ησουν γτ αυτο με το φαγητο συνελθε να πουμε μια χαρα ησουν γτ πιστευετε στα λογια μυαλο δεν εχετε να κρινετε χωρισ αυτα βαλτο να δουλεψει το ρημαδι

----------


## Macgyver

> Ναι αλλά με το...δε θέλω και δε θέλω...δε γίνεται δουλίτσα!
> ν!


Πεστα βρε Αννα ...........

----------


## turtle

1.58 h 45kg δεν είναι τραγικό ...40 έστω θέλω να φτάσω κ να μείνω εκεί ...απλά άκουσα της χρονιάς μου ότι αν συνεχίσω μια εβδομάδα ακόμα θα με βάλουν μέσα ..μάλλον φταίει το ότι δεν θυμάμαι για πόσο διάστημα δυο τρεις μήνες ? είχα ρίξει τις θερμίδες στις 500-600 τη μέρα ή τίποτα γιατί έβλεπα ότι δεν έχανα ...

----------


## turtle

> Ρε χελωνακι συνελθε μια χαρα καυλερη ησουν γτ αυτο με το φαγητο συνελθε να πουμε μια χαρα ησουν γτ πιστευετε στα λογια μυαλο δεν εχετε να κρινετε χωρισ αυτα βαλτο να δουλεψει το ρημαδι


Τώρα το πιστευεται στα λόγια ... οι γυναίκες που ξεφεύγουν στο ελάχιστο από τα πρότυπα όπου και να πάνε ακούνε λόγια ...και κάπου αυτό ... σε κάνει να θες να το αλλάξεις για να μην ακούς ..και να νοιώθεις καλά με τον εαυτό σου ..

----------


## turtle

Το από τρεις εβδομάδες κ μέσα στο μια εβδομάδα αποφασίστηκε σήμερα στο νοσοκομείο...πφ ..

----------


## elis

Ενταξει χελωνιτσα οτι θελεισ καταλαβα κι εγω χοντροσ ειμαι αλλα σε φαση ογκωδησ δηλαδη για να καταλαβεισ ειμαι απλα διπλασιοσ απο τουσ υπολοιπουσ μπορει κ τριπλασιοσ

----------


## Sonia

> Τώρα το πιστευεται στα λόγια ... οι γυναίκες που ξεφεύγουν στο ελάχιστο από τα πρότυπα όπου και να πάνε ακούνε λόγια ...και κάπου αυτό ... σε κάνει να θες να το αλλάξεις για να μην ακούς ..και να νοιώθεις καλά με τον εαυτό σου ..


Δηλαδή τα πρότυπα είναι να είσαι σκελετός και σαν παιδί από την Μπιάφρα; Κι αν κάποιος σου κάνει σχόλιο τώρα "πως έγινε έτσι αυτή, αηδία, σαν πτώμα είναι" ξαφνικά θα αρχίσεις να τρως για να μην ξανακούσεις τέτοιο σχόλιο; 

Πρέπει να αλλάξεις τον εαυτό σου, αλλά όχι με βάση ότι μαλακία λέει ο καθένας, αλλά ακριβώς να τον αλλάξεις ώστε να μην σε επηρεάζει ότι μαλακία λέει ο καθένας! Να έχεις στόχο να είσαι υγιής και να έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση και ενδιαφέροντα στην ζωή σου, όχι να πορεύεσαι απλά με το πως φαίνεσαι εξωτερικά ή με το τι λέει ο κόσμος!

Σε παρακολουθεί κάποιος ψυχολόγος; Αν όχι, τρέξε αμέσως! Άλλα είναι τα θέματά σου, όχι η εμφάνισή σου!

----------


## elis

Μπραβο σονια σωστο ποστ κι εγω αυτο ηθελα να πω οι αλλοι παντα θα λενε το θεμα ειναι εσυ τι θεσ εγω σου ειπα ειμαι διπλασιοσ απο τουσ υπολοιπουσ επιλογη μου ειναι εκανα γυμναστικη μικροσ και τρωω ειναι επιλογη μου βασικα δεν ηθελα τοσο πολυ αλλα μου ξεφυγε βασικα αν με δεισ ποτε θα καταλαβεισ οτι εισαι πολυ αδυνατη

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτα που τρως θα ειναι ανοστα οπως και το γιουρτι μου φαινετε ντιπ ανοστο 

γιατι δε τρως κατι πιο νοστιμο πχ παγωτο καραμελα

----------


## nadi

> αυτα που τρως θα ειναι ανοστα οπως και το γιουρτι μου φαινετε ντιπ ανοστο 
> 
> γιατι δε τρως κατι πιο νοστιμο πχ παγωτο καραμελα


Βρε αγαπη σου λεει 1.58 και θελει να γινει 40kg....Τι παγωτο καραμελα????? Γιαουρτι και παλι γιαουρτι σου λεει!.... Η Σονια εκανε την καλυτερη τοποθετηση..... κι η Χελωνιτσα ειναι ηδη νοσοκομειο..... Ας ευχηθουμε περαστικα, καλη αναρρωση, κι ας ακουσει πιο σοβαρα τα σχολια οτι "απ τα κοκκαλα βγαλμενη..." ουτε θηλυκό, ουτε sexy ουτε κατι το ιδιαιτερο θα ειναι μονο και μονο για να χωραει στο extra small...

----------


## turtle

Ευχαριστώ Σόνια ..

----------


## turtle

Έτσι είναι Nadi ..:)

----------


## turtle

...oh Αννούλα ...εγώ δεν έφτασα στο σημείο να λιποθυμάω ..το αποκορύφωμα ήταν όταν βγήκα εκτός για φαγητό ...και χτύπησα κόκκινα για εβδομάδα ..όπου μου έφταιγαν όλοι όσοι μου προσέφεραν φαγητό ..άρχισα να μετράω μανιωδός θερμιδες ..και τρεφόμουν με 200 gr κολοκύθια βραστα τη μέρα 34 θερμίδες ..μετά από εκείνη την έξοδο .. για να μην ξαναπάρω ..μέχρι που μου ήρθε η ζάλη και η σκοτοδείνη που περιγράφεις ...τώρα ακολουθώ διαιτολόγιο με το ζόρυ ..

----------


## turtle

Αλέξανδρε υπέροχο ναι το παγωτό καραμέλα ...αλλά αν πάω να φάω κάτι τέτοιο τώρα ... θα χτυπήσω κόκκινα ..

----------


## little

> 1.58 h 45kg δεν είναι τραγικό ...40 έστω θέλω να φτάσω κ να μείνω εκεί ...απλά άκουσα της χρονιάς μου ότι αν συνεχίσω μια εβδομάδα ακόμα θα με βάλουν μέσα ..μάλλον φταίει το ότι δεν θυμάμαι για πόσο διάστημα δυο τρεις μήνες ? είχα ρίξει τις θερμίδες στις 500-600 τη μέρα ή τίποτα γιατί έβλεπα ότι δεν έχανα ...


Καλησπέρα. Σε καμία περίπτωση με τα κιλά που έχεις δεν είσαι ανορεξική, γιατί τα κιλά σχετίζονται με το ύψος. Απλά είσαι αρκετά αδύνατη κάτι που δεν σημαίνει ότι όποιος εχει τα κιλά σου έχει ανορεξία. 
Δεν νομίζω ότι σου είπαν ότι χρειάζεσαι νοσοκομείο λόγω των κιλών σου πάντως, πιθανότατα κατάλαβαν ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά μέσα στο μυαλό σου (γιατί αυτή ειναι η πραγματική αιτία) και ανησύχησαν και στο είπαν για να προλάβουν τα χειρότερα. Η αρρώστια ειναι στο μυαλό σου. Αν πας 40 κιλά όπως εσύ θες τότε ναι θα γίνεις ανορεξική.
Επίσης, άμα δεν είσαι υγιής και δεν τρέφεσαι σωστά ανεξαρτήτως κιλών δεν θα σαι ποτέ όμορφη όπως εσύ το φαντάζεσαι. Ένα φάντασμα που δεν μπορεί να πάρει τα πόδια του από την αφαγία δεν ειναι ποτέ ελκυστικό.
Θα σου πρότεινα να πασχίσεις να μην χάσεις κιλά από εδώ και πέρα.

----------


## turtle

Σήμερα πήρα την απάντηση ως προς αυτό , γιατί κάθε σωματότυπος βάση ηλικίας , ύψους , βάρους σκελετού έχει ένα ιδεατό βάρος στο οποίο ο οργανισμός λειτουργεί ρολόι ..οκ... όταν θέλεις να το τραβήξεις υπάρχουν συνέπειες , όταν λοιπόν περιορίζεις την τροφή συστηματικά γύρω στις 400-500 θερμίδες ή τίποτα ή ελάχιστο για αρκετό καιρό .. αυτο γι αυτούς είναι καμπανακι .. τώρα το πως νοιώθω ναι έχω τα συμπτώματα να το τραβήξω ..όσο θέλω ... από κει και πέρα .. αισθάνομαι ότι αναγκαζομαι να κάνω ότι μου πουν ,γιατί αυτό θα έχει συνέπειες εκτός από το σώμα μου κ στις σχέσεις μου και στη δουλειά μου κλπ.
Απο κει και πέρα εγώ νοιώθω υπέροχα όπως είμαι τώρα κ δεν θέλω να το αλλάξω ... όποιος με δει όμως αυτή τη στιγμή απορεί ένα πράγμα πως να το εκφράσω...χωρίς εγώ να καταλαβαίνω γιατί τόσο πολύ ...σιγά ...αυτά ...

----------


## turtle

όταν λέω δεν θέλω να το αλλάξω εννοώ , ότι εγώ θα ένοιωθα καλά και πιο χαμηλά ... ακόμα στα σαράντα αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή συμβιβάζομαι έτσι ...ούτε πάνω ούτε κάτω κ κυρίως όχι πάνω με τίποτα κ για κανένα λόγο !

----------


## garida

ελα τωρα που δεν ειναι αδυνατη στα 40κλ. και γω 1.58 ειμαι και 59κιλα και φοραω νουμερο 10(38). δλδ αν ειναι λιγο αδυνατη η χελωνα...εμενα θα με ελεγες χοντρη? '...............


ερωτηση ρητορικη.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Καλησπέρα. Σε καμία περίπτωση με τα κιλά που έχεις δεν είσαι ανορεξική, γιατί τα κιλά σχετίζονται με το ύψος. Απλά είσαι αρκετά αδύνατη κάτι που δεν σημαίνει ότι όποιος εχει τα κιλά σου έχει ανορεξία. 
> Δεν νομίζω ότι σου είπαν ότι χρειάζεσαι νοσοκομείο λόγω των κιλών σου πάντως, πιθανότατα κατάλαβαν ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά μέσα στο μυαλό σου (γιατί αυτή ειναι η πραγματική αιτία) και ανησύχησαν και στο είπαν για να προλάβουν τα χειρότερα. Η αρρώστια ειναι στο μυαλό σου. Αν πας 40 κιλά όπως εσύ θες τότε ναι θα γίνεις ανορεξική.
> Επίσης, άμα δεν είσαι υγιής και δεν τρέφεσαι σωστά ανεξαρτήτως κιλών δεν θα σαι ποτέ όμορφη όπως εσύ το φαντάζεσαι. Ένα φάντασμα που δεν μπορεί να πάρει τα πόδια του από την αφαγία δεν ειναι ποτέ ελκυστικό.
> Θα σου πρότεινα να πασχίσεις να μην χάσεις κιλά από εδώ και πέρα.


 Sυμφωνω ! ευτηχως η κοπελια δεν ειναι ακομα ανορεξικη, η αναλογια το δειχνει ξεκαθαρα! αν συνεησει ομως μαλον θα γινει!!
Καλο ειναι να ακους αυτους που σε αγαπανε την μαμα κι τον μπαμπα σου! ,Αν κι πρωτη φορα ακουω κοπελα που να φτανει στην ανορεξια κι να νομιζει οτι πασχει απο αυτην! συνηθως εθελοτυφλουν αυτα τα ατομα! ααρα η φιλη μας εδω πασχιζει απο ενδιαφερον, οπως καθε ανθρωπος θελει να ασχοληθουν με αυτην, να την νιαζωντε, να την προσεχουν! αυτο συμβαινει οταν στα πεδικα μας χρονια δεν νιωσαμε τοσο στοργη! αρα το προβλημα παντα ειναι στη ψυχοθεραπεια !

----------


## turtle

> Sυμφωνω ! ευτηχως η κοπελια δεν ειναι ακομα ανορεξικη, η αναλογια το δειχνει ξεκαθαρα! αν συνεησει ομως μαλον θα γινει!!
> Καλο ειναι να ακους αυτους που σε αγαπανε την μαμα κι τον μπαμπα σου! ,Αν κι πρωτη φορα ακουω κοπελα που να φτανει στην ανορεξια κι να νομιζει οτι πασχει απο αυτην! συνηθως εθελοτυφλουν αυτα τα ατομα! ααρα η φιλη μας εδω πασχιζει απο ενδιαφερον, οπως καθε ανθρωπος θελει να ασχοληθουν με αυτην, να την νιαζωντε, να την προσεχουν! αυτο συμβαινει οταν στα πεδικα μας χρονια δεν νιωσαμε τοσο στοργη! αρα το προβλημα παντα ειναι στη ψυχοθεραπεια !


Πασχίζει από ενδιάφερον !!! Ω ναι !!! Έχω να μπώ στο forum δεν ξέρω και εγώ πόσους μήνες κ ταυτόχρονα κάνω εξετάσεις κλπ. με τους κατάλληλους ανθρώπους και ειδικούς κλπ.όπως δηλώνω πως αυτό πρέπει να γίνει στον καθένα που περναει από τη φάση αυτή ... Τι να πω !!! ... ΟΚ ... Forum Υποστήριξης ... ο καθένας μπαίνει σ ένα topic και τρολλάρει κ γράφει τις δικές του εκτίμησεις για θέματα που έχει άγνοια ...ότι να ναι ... εδώ λήγει το θέμα δεν έχει νόημα ...

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Χελωνάκι να ξερεις οτι οπως οταν τρως ενα γλυκο πανικοβαλεσαι και μπαίνεις σε κόκκινο συναγερμό, στον ιδιο κόκκινο συναγερμό μπαινει και ο οργανισμός σου, ο οποιος δρα και αποφασίζει αυτόνομα, οταν τον βαλεις να συντηρηθεί με 400-600 θερμίδες τη μερα. 
Δε θα σε ρωτησει, θα κανει οτι χρειαστεί για να μην πεθάνει, και θα το κανει σταδιακά. Μετα θα προσπαθεις να συμμαζέψεις τα ασυμμάζευτα.
Παν μέτρο άριστο, βάλτο κανόνα στη ζωη σου.

----------


## airetikos

Εγώ αυτό που σου λέω είναι πως πρέπει να τρως εξαιρετικά ωφέλιμες τροφές να σε εκπαιδεύσει διατροφολόγος να τις μαγειρεύεις και αν θες να είσαι σούπερ λεπτή και όμορφη και μια χαρά σε όλα σου. Τώρα άμα τρως οτι να ναι και τίποτα αργα η γρηγορα θα σπάσεις και αν σε βαλουν σε ψυχιατρειο μονο χειροτερα θα γίνεις. Να σου δωσω ενα παραδειγμα θα αγορασεις ζυγαρια και φτιαχνε σουπα και σε μεριδα απο μπρικι 30γραμαρια φιλετο μοσχαρι δε πειραζει αλλα μονο ετσι θα μπορεσεις να εισαι λεπτη ωραια και υγιεις αμα τρως σα σπουργιτι τα καλητερα και του σουπερμαρκετ τα προιοντα δε κανουν για πτωχη σε θερμιδες διατροφη θες ποιο ποιοτικα. μπορει να εισαι 43 κιλα και να καις τις διπλασιες θερμιδες με διαφορετικη διατροφη οπως και το κορμι σου το δερμα σου η υγεια σου θα ειναι καμμια σχεση οπως και το λυπος σου. Αν θες να είσαι λίγα κίλα θα πρέπει να κανεις πρωταθλητισμο με τη διατροφή όχι ότι να ναι και γιαουρτι με γιαουρτι εχει τεραστια διαφορα. Εγω ειχα μια κοπελα παλια πιο μικρος που ηταν εξαιρετικα λεπτη κοκαλιαρα αλλα ετρογαι συνεχεια και οπου και να πηγαινε ειχε στη τσαντα της μικρα γιαλινα βαζακια με φαει και τσιμπαγε συνεχεια. Και πατατακια ετρωγε, 1 ομως οχι παραπανω. Γλυκα ποτε και γενικα ηταν τρελαμενει με το φαγητο ολα τα ειχε υπολογισμενα με ζυγαρια.

----------


## Αποστολια

> 1.58 h 45kg δεν είναι τραγικό ...40 έστω θέλω να φτάσω κ να μείνω εκεί ...απλά άκουσα της χρονιάς μου ότι αν συνεχίσω μια εβδομάδα ακόμα θα με βάλουν μέσα ..μάλλον φταίει το ότι δεν θυμάμαι για πόσο διάστημα δυο τρεις μήνες ? είχα ρίξει τις θερμίδες στις 500-600 τη μέρα ή τίποτα γιατί έβλεπα ότι δεν έχανα ...


Θα σου πω την δική μου ιστορια.εγώ πάντα ήμουν 45 κιλά και περίπου στο υψους που είσαι εσύ. Δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ τον εαυτό μου να μπορώ να παχυνω και ετρωγα γλυκα σοκολάτες πατατακια συνέχεια αλλά τίποτα έτσι ήταν ο οργανισμό μου έλεγα. Εγώ σε αντίθεση με σένα ντρεπομουν να φοράω μινι και να βγαίνω στην παραλια και το χειμώνα φορούσαν δίπλα κολαν για να με παχαινουν.δεν μου άρεσε που έμπαινα σε extra small παντελόνια γιατί τις πιο πολλές φορές δεν εβρισκα νούμερο να μου κάθεται ωραία. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πας σε νοσοκομείο στα 45 κιλά γιατί εγώ παθαινοντας μια μικρή καταθλιψη από απογοητευση ερωτικη εφτασα να ζυγιζω 39 κιλά. Αλλά η διαφορά μας ήταν ότι το παλευα.προσπαθουσα να τρώω ήθελα να τρώω αλλά δεν μπορουσα.και εσύ κοπέλα μου καλή να μπορείς να φας και να μη θες είνας αμαρτια δεν το βλέπεις. Η ψυχολόγος αργότερα μου είπε ότι λίγο ακόμη και θα είχα νοσηλευτει σε νοσοκομείο ευτυχώς όμως το ξεπερασα.μέρα με τη μέρα άρχισα να βάζω τα κιλά που είχα χάσει και προσπαθησα με την στηριξη του νέου μου αγοριου και έφτασα στα 51 κιλά τώρα.Δεν ένιωσα ποτέ πιο όμορφη απ ότι νιωθω σήμερα.φοράω φούστες και όλοι με κοιτανε γιατί λένε έχω ΩΡΑΙΟ σώμα στην παραλια νιωθω αψογα και όχι κοκαλιαρα.άλλωστε αν ρωτήσεις τους περισσότερους άντρες θα σου πουν τι γνώμη έχουν για τις κοκαλιαρες.αλλά και εσύ όταν βλέπεις κάποια πολύ αδυνατη στο δρόμο λες τι ωραία που είναι? Εγώ την λυπάμαι γιατί λέω κατι πρόβλημα θα αντιμετωπιζει όπως και εγώ τότε. Αυτά από εμένα. Και όσο για το υψος μας μπορει όντως τα 45 κιλά να μην είναι ακόμη για νοσοκομειο αλλά το ιδανικο μας βάρος είναι τα πενήντα κιλά μπες και κάνε ένα τεστ και θα δεις. Αυξησε τις θερμίδες σου τουλάχιστον και κάνε γυμναστικη για να τι καις.σε καμία περίπτωση όμως μη χάσεις αλλο βάρος please.

----------


## little

Απο 46,5 κιλά και πάνω για ύψος 1.58 θεωρείται ιδανικό βάρος μπείτε σε ένα site να δείτε! Και ακόμα και λιποβαρης να ναι κάποιος δεν σημαίνει πως έχει νευρική ανορεξία. 
Το θεμα ειναι το λαθος σκεπτικό και όχι τα κιλά της θεματοθέτριας!

----------


## Αποστολια

> Απο 46,5 κιλά και πάνω για ύψος 1.58 θεωρείται ιδανικό βάρος μπείτε σε ένα site να δείτε! Και ακόμα και λιποβαρης να ναι κάποιος δεν σημαίνει πως έχει νευρική ανορεξία. 
> Το θεμα ειναι το λαθος σκεπτικό και όχι τα κιλά της θεματοθέτριας!


Συμφωνω.το σκεπτικος της είναι που την κάνει άρρωστη

----------


## butterfly95

Με 500 θερμίδες την ημέρα τρεφεσαι; Κοίτα χελωνάκι, αν εσύ νιώθεις μια χαρά με το να χάσεις κι άλλα 8 κιλά, τότε ότι και να σου λέμε δύσκολα να σου αλλάξουμε γνώμη. Πάντως τουλάχιστον θα πρέπει να προβληματιστεις. Για ποιον χάνεις κιλά; Γιατί χάνεις κιλά; γιατί 40 κι όχι 42; Ασχολείσαι με κάτι άλλο εκτός από την δίαιτα; Πρέπει να αναγνωρίσεις ότι έχει εισχωρήσει βαθιά στην καθημερινοτητα σου αυτό, κάτι το οποίο παρεμβαίνει σε άλλους τομείς της ζωής σου. Κάνε λίγο ένα βήμα πίσω, και δες πιο σφαιρικά το όλο πράγμα. Οι γονείς σου, οι γύρω σου, σου λένε τίποτα ;

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## λουλούδι

Βρε αιρετικε γιατι ξεθαβεις συνεχως παλια θεματα;;;;;;; Ειναι περσινο το θεμα.........Αποστολια αν εξαιρεσουμε οτι μπορει να κινδυνεψει η ζωη σας, αν ΔΕΝ φτασετε σε αυτο το σημειο ειστε τυχερες γιατι δεν ξερεις πως ειναι να ζεις με 100 κιλα........μην σου τυχει........

----------


## airetikos

μισο χρονο ειναι λουλουδι και καποια θεματα εχουν ενδιαφερον γι αυτο και νοιωθω να θελω να απαντησω.

----------


## λουλούδι

> μισο χρονο ειναι λουλουδι και καποια θεματα εχουν ενδιαφερον γι αυτο και νοιωθω να θελω να απαντησω.


Ενταξει τοτε απλα να ξερεις οι θεματοθετες δεν τα διαβαζουνε συνηθως. Πρεπει να τους ερθει ενα email στο λογαριασμο τους αμα εχουνε το ιδιο σαν ειδοποιηση και να ερθουν να τα δουν.........μακαρι να ησουν απο περυσι εδω να μπορουσες να βοηθησεις αφου το θες τοσο πολυ.

----------


## airetikos

Εγώ τη γνώμη μου λέω και για να περνάει η ώρα και επειδή μου την έδωσε που με χαπακωσάν. Βοηθεια δε τη λεω εγω. Οταν ακουω τη λεξη βοηθεια κραταω παντα πολυ μικρο καλαθι. Εγω μιλαω δε βοηθαω.

----------

